
The Peter Principle - badatcoding
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_principle
======
082349872349872
Traditionally, the way to avoid Peter's Corollary has been to operate a
society with one or multiple glass ceilings, ensuring that in principle[1] the
middle ranks of an organisation wind up filled by experienced competent people
who pose no threat of advancement.

"every Bertie his Jeeves"

[1] others have other theories:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mVF6GZ8v1A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mVF6GZ8v1A)
(not to mention the alimentary habits of the Morlocks)

